# Update on my mom.. Very frightening!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We were ready to bring mom home on Sunday. She was doing fantastic!! The doctors and nurses were so impressed with her progress! I had everything ready at home for her. The doctor came in, and said they needed to cut and pull the pacer wires out, and she had to say three more hours after that, to make sure everything was Ok. Not long after , she began to be to very irrational , thrashing around, her oxygen level, blood pressure and heart rate were jumping around! Immediately 11 nurses, the pharmacist and the Dr. Was in her room. It was like a scene from ER! They had to do CPR on her! How horrible with her chest just being cut open 4 days before. They rushed her to the operating room and opened her up again! She had begun to bleed around her heart from the wires! They drained the blood and she has been in critical care since! The doctor said what happened to her is very rare, but it does happen. So now she is back to square one. Same drain tubes, catheter, more wires, oxygen. Please keep her in your prayers! I am very frightened, because eventually those wires have to come out again? I don't want to see it, or have mom go through that again!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Deb, this sounds awful! She was doing sooooo well too! I know you must be very concerned. Man what we take for granted!
I hope & pray. . . well, mostly pray. . . that the worst is over and we are all going to breathe a sigh of relief when she is home in your good care!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear, I will keep your mom in my prayers!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Deb, how awful. It just have been so scary.
How terrible to be back to square one when she was doing so well.
Sending lots of prayers for your Mom and you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb... I'm so sorry all this happened! I will be praying like crazy all will go well from now on!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom's setback. I will keep your mom in my prayers. I know this must be very difficult for you. BIG HUGS TO YOU.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Debbie. I'm hoping your mom recovers really fast and this time the wires come out without incident. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We just got another update. There was no heart damage at all and she doesn't remember anything from yesterday.( Thank God) They are already taking the draining tubes out now. She is extremely sore, but very alert, and anxious to get well!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm glad she is doing better. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Whew!! Thank God!! I hope she continues to improve from here on out and will praying for that. But, I bet she is very sore, poor thing.*


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry about what you and your mother are going through. I'm glad that all went well after the terrible ordeal.:grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about what happened, but glad your mom is improving.:grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

kEEPING


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

On top of Mom's ordeal, my dryer quit working, the gas company had to dig up our front yard to fix a gas leak, we misplaced the keys to my parent's car,(which needed moved to get to the leak) and on top of that... Hardy has barked non stop at the digging equipment!! Oh well all of this is just part of life, we'll all survive and continue on.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Will be keeping her and you in my prayers.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*When it Rains,It Pours!!!!*
*Debbie Thats Just Alot ot Have gone through For Both of You.*
*Honey Wish I Was Able to do Something for You.*
*Ill Just Pray Harder For Your Mom And Family.*
*Ill Watch For Up-dates.*
*Your Friend in Pa. Nickee**


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Deb, glad things are progressing better now. Will keep your mom in my prayersrayer:rayer:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my! I'm so sorry for your Mom's ordeal. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That sounds just awful. Sorry you are going through such a hard time :grouphug: hope all improves.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, that is a frightening turn of events but I'm glad all that happened while she was still in the hospital and not AFTER discharge. I hope and pray that your mom continues to recover fully and that you would have some peace through this stressful time. Many hugs to you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Deb, so sorry to hear your Mom had this scary setback, but thank goodness she was still in the hospital when it happened. Glad to hear she is doing better today.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hugs, Deb... I'm so sorry your mom had to go through that, and will now have to do recovery all over again. I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Deb, Thankfully this happened in the hospital and not after you left!!!! I will keep all of you in my prayers esp your Mom, try to just take a breath and relax. I am so sorry you all have experienced this and that all the other glitches will get ironed out soon!!:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your mom's setback. Hopefully this will not set her back too many days and she'll be home soon!

Oh, and all that other stuff - the dryer, keys, etc. - that's the distraction to make you not worry about your mom! I know, it seems like it all piles on at once, doesn't it! Hugs to you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

OMG Deb, how terrified you must have been. I'm so thankful that your Mom is receiving such excellent care and attention though. I have to say that hearing that your Mom has no memory of the events is a tremendous blessing. When my heart was giving out I distinctly remember all of the doctors and nurses working to save me. Fortunately CPR/paddles were not required (an injection worked instead) ~ but the pain that one feels during an event like that is well.....unimaginable. My husband was by my side the entire time and it was so traumatic for him too (as I'm sure you can relate). I am so grateful that your Mom's Angels shielded her from those moments and they are out of her memory. That truly is such a blessing. Please keep us posted and send her our love. Lifting up prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im so sorry Deb about your mom very frightening and discouraging situation but we shall keep praying xoxoxoxox


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG scarey. She's stable now and doesnt' remember... wow.. I'm glad she's doing better now,hopefully they will manage her pain too.
Prayers!!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, so sorry to hear this and how scary for you. I'm so thankful she was still in the hospital when it occurred. God was watching over her.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What a terrifying experience! I am relieved to hear that she is doing better now. Hopefully she is finally on the road to recovery and will be able to come home soon.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I will keep your mom in my prayers as well!!!! You are in my thoughts as well........................ I really wished I lived closer to you!!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, poor Deborah, poor Mom. :wub: I'm so sorry. It's so hard going through these things with our parents. I have been there. It's very painful for us kids to watch and so helpless. Your a wonderful daughter and I will pray for your Mother.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh how scarry! Hope she continues to do well. I know how hard it is when parents get older and have health problems. Hugs to you!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> We were ready to bring mom home on Sunday. She was doing fantastic!! The doctors and nurses were so impressed with her progress! I had everything ready at home for her. The doctor came in, and said they needed to cut and pull the pacer wires out, and she had to say three more hours after that, to make sure everything was Ok. Not long after , she began to be to very irrational , thrashing around, her oxygen level, blood pressure and heart rate were jumping around! Immediately 11 nurses, the pharmacist and the Dr. Was in her room. It was like a scene from ER! They had to do CPR on her! How horrible with her chest just being cut open 4 days before. They rushed her to the operating room and opened her up again! She had begun to bleed around her heart from the wires! They drained the blood and she has been in critical care since! The doctor said what happened to her is very rare, but it does happen. So now she is back to square one. Same drain tubes, catheter, more wires, oxygen. Please keep her in your prayers! I am very frightened, because eventually those wires have to come out again? I don't want to see it, or have mom go through that again!


I hated to watch when Steve had those wires pulled out 2 years ago, but thank God, nothing happened and he was able to go home. I feel so bad for your mom. Sending prayers and hugs. Please keep us updated.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug: so scary. Hope she will be fine when they take the wires out next time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh how scary for you and your family! So glad she is doing better! Prayers!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry your mother had to go through that...she will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How awful! what a nightmare. I hope everything goes smoothly and she's well soon. Sending more good thoughts and prayers for your mother.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Deb, So sorry to hear of your Mom's set back and then all the salt added to your wounds. My.... your life is really happening on its own terms for you lately! I am glad to hear your Mom has made it through this hurdle...glad she was in the hospital when it happened and that she has the right treatment group working for her. She sounds like an amazing, resilient woman and her spirit is strong. That is always half the battle when it comes to healing. That goes the same for you as well. Love and prayers for you and your family from me and mine.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That must have been so frightening! Thank heaven there was no damage to her heart. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, what a horrible experience and your mom now having to go through surgery again. I am so sorry. Thank god she made it through.

Prayers and hugs to you and your Mom.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Praying for y'all deb. xox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee....the only good thing out of all this is.....nothing else can go wrong, so everything will get better now. :w00t:

I hope your mom is feeling a bit more comfortable by now. ....and that Hardy has stopped yelling at the men in the front yard. :blink:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

That must have been really scary! I hope that's the only setback and she'll only get better from here on!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They had to give mom 2 units of blood since she lost a lot due to the bleeding. She's also on meds to regulate her heart beat. Once she received the blood her color was better, and she was more alert. She's still in critical care, but that is where she should be right now. Thank you for all of your prayers, we definitely need them !! The dryer repairman is coming tomorrow, and the gas people are done, so Hardy has quit barking!! See... Things are looking up already!!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Deb sorry about the news of your mom. Praying that your mom gets well soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sophiesmom said:


> Oh Deb sorry about the news of your mom. Praying that your mom gets well soon.


Thank you, thank you all!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug: Glad to hear things are a little quieter there:innocent: I hope tomorrow is a much calmer day!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I hope and pray that everything is all right.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb, i'm just now reading this, so scary about your mom but glad that she seems to be doing somewhat better now. I will continue to keep your mom in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I wasn't on SM today at all until now since I was coming home from Vermont. I was so shocked to read what happened to your mom.:w00t: Very scary when they rush in like that trying to revive someone you love. I don't even remember them pulling any wires from my mom. :blink: Maybe they did it when we weren't there but I really don't recall anything about wires. I'm glad that she was at the hospital when all this happened and pray that she improves. CCU is terrific - someone with her all the time. And all you needed was all the aggravation at home. :smilie_tischkante: Hoping she can get sprung soon. :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Praying that she recovers quickly and without further incident-- how frightening that must've been!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- I'm so sorry that you and your family are having to go through this. I know how scary all of these "hiccups" are. It's my understanding (from my experience with Jerry) that the meds they give to regulate her heart can only be given in the hospital via IV, and that they prefer to use them for a minimum of 3 days.

BTW - have they mentioned adding a bi-ventricular pacemaker? Sounds like she might eventually need one. They usually won't do this until about 4-5 months after the original surgery.

IMHO, the population, in general, doesn't think of surgery as being as serious as we once did -- but it is. And due to "modern medicine" I think that patients are released way too quickly.

Sending lots of prayers for your Mom and lots of hugs for you.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Deborah...I have not been on SM..just got back in town from visiting my sister..I am so sorry for all you have been going through and glad your mom is better..that was very scary! Keep your eyes on Jesus...and remember Isaiah 41:10...big ((hugs)):grouphug::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Deborah...I have not been on SM..just got back in town from visiting my sister..I am so sorry for all you have been going through and glad your mom is better..that was very scary! Keep your eyes on Jesus...and remember Isaiah 41:10...big ((hugs)):grouphug::wub:


Absolutely! I depend on Him daily to give me strength, and I know that He is right here with Mom , my family , and me through all of this.Couldn't do without Him!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Deb - any word on mom this morning? She's in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Deb, Praying for your Mom. Hope she is feeling better today.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Debbie, thinking about your Mom this morning, hoping she's doing better.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

They will be moving mom to step down this afternoon. She is alert, but very sore and tired. Her doctor wants her in step down so that they can get her moving and do the breathing and coughing. Apparently one of the pain meds that was given her after her second surgery was too much for her and made her blood pressure too low. She looks a lot better today than yesterday . Thank you again for all of your prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Low blood pressure can make one feel awful Deborah. When they were trying to regulate my heart they almost killed me by lowering my BP too much. It isn't a "walk in the park" believe me. I will continue to pray for her & you. How is your dad doing w/all this? Big hugs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Low blood pressure can make one feel awful Deborah. When they were trying to regulate my heart they almost killed me by lowering my BP too much. It isn't a "walk in the park" believe me. I will continue to pray for her & you. How is your dad doing w/all this? Big hugs.


Dad is doing very well. He's a quiet man, so I don't always know what or how he's feeling. He is kind of bored, he!s used to doing something.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:I'm just sending you and your family hugs and well wishes.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- sounds like your Mom is doing a lot better today. Thank goodness.

Continuing to send prayers for her and hugs to you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - sounds like your mom's doing better. Glad they figured it probably had to do with that medication. Of course she's exhausted after they performed CPR on her in addition to the surgery. Still sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dad is doing very well. He's a quiet man, so I don't always know what or how he's feeling. He is kind of bored, he!s used to doing something.


Maybe you can put him to work in the garden or ??? "Busy hands are happy hands!" :chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Maybe you can put him to work in the garden or ??? "Busy hands are happy hands!" :chili::chili:


He did take a walk around the garden, but it!s been either raining here or just damp and muddy. I'll have to see if something needs (Fixed) he's always up for repairing things!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Am just reading this thread now... how scary!!! My thoughts are with your family... :heart:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, happy you Mom is doing better. Continued prayers and hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness Deb!  I'm so very sorry to hear this!! I will be praying for your sweet mom to get through this!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't read the latest update lol. Now I'm relieved! I'm glad she's doing better


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad Mom is doing better. Continued prayers for her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, thank goodness your Mom is doing better. 

Your Mom has continued to be in my thoughts and prayers. I have probably said this before ... she is blessed to have you as her daughter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's mom today, Deb?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Update on my mom, Since her second surgery, she's not bounced back as fast. She is alert and positive but very sore and tired. She will be going into a short term rehab( ;2 weeks) before coming home with me. She has to move more and regain her strength. It will probably be Saturday, and they will remove the pacer wires before she comes home. I'm praying that there is no problems with them this time. The transitional rehab is very close to my house, so we can see her as often as we want.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update, Deb, and I will be sure to keep your mom in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - i know it's disappointing but as i said my mom took longer than many to bounce back. As they get older it takes more time. Sounds like a good plan.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Deb, she had two major surgeries in a very short time. For all that she has been through, I think she is doing well. I know you want her home, but this will give her a little rehab so she can get stronger. Praying all goes well and that she makes a full recovery.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers for your mom and you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes, she's been through alot, it might take a little longer but thankfully she's doing well.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

It sounds like your Mom is doing well considering her age and the surgeries she has had. Anesthesia takes a toll on the elderly in particular and where she had it close together she will need more recovery time. Try to be patient, she will be home soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Your Mom is amazing! Still praying Deb.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mom will be discharged today! The rehab center will transport her, and she'll be there for about two weeks. I spent the day with her yesterday, and the tubes and oxygen are gone. The pacer wires actually came out very easily(one fell out!) She was walking a lot yesterday and is getting stronger. We just have to get her appetite back. The Dr. said that it could take a month. Mom says she has a new dress that was too tight. and will fit her now! She was happy about that. There were 3 deaths back home since she's been in the hospital, and she probably would of done the funerals. She made my dad bring her sympathy cards for her to sign and send to those families. She is a very caring person, and I'm looking forward to her getting better. When she recovers fully, there will be NO stopping her!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Deb, that is just the best news about your Mom. I know that she will do well in the Rehab place as did my Mother when she had her triple bypass 13 years ago. Many and best Get Well wishes for your Mom.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is really good news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad that she seems to have gotten over the hardest hump and is on her way to rehab. Her appetite will come back but she's been under a lot of stress with the surgery. I love her spirit. Three deaths? Yikes that's sad and scary. Do they live in an over 55 community?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb... so happy to see your Mom has done so well and having to have that 2nd surgery didn't hold her back too much! ( though I know it was scarey!) 

Will continue to be praying for her full and speedy recovery... she really is an amazing lady!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> So glad that she seems to have gotten over the hardest hump and is on her way to rehab. Her appetite will come back but she's been under a lot of stress with the surgery. I love her spirit. Three deaths? Yikes that's sad and scary. Do they live in an over 55 community?


No, just our little village that I grew up in. All three deaths were people over 80,


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, so glad you Mom is doing better and on her way to rehab. I am sure her appetite will increase with time. I think most people lose weight when in the hospital and your Mom has been through so much these past few weeks.

Prayers for her to continue to get better and back on her feet!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news, I'm happy for you all.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So happy to hear your mom is doing better. May she get stronger every day.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry Deb, I'm just seeing this now!! I can't believe the ordeal you and your family have just been through. I'm glad to hear that everything has gone better since then and your mom is being discharged to rehab. She is in my prayers, as are you and your family. Big hugs to you my friend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mother spent ONE night in rehab, and hated it. We contacted her Dr. And had her discharged to my home. My baby brother has been with her during the day, and I take over when the babies leave. Two therapist and a nurse came to evaluate her and show us how to do certain exercises on her. My son Matt does the therapy with her. Except for her not wanting to eat enough she is doing very well. I gave her a shower today.. That was an experience!! I never thought I'd be doing that growing up! Oh well you do what you have to! It's hard to see your independent mom completely depending on you, but I know that she'll be as good as new! One thing that hasn't changed is her determination!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you hugs, Deb!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't blame her to hate the rehab. Who wouldn't. It's not home. I bet the shower was an experience, but like you said, you do what you have to do. When young we never imagine having to take care that way of our parents. It is good that she still has her determination. That will help her heal.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, what an ordeal. I'm so thankful that everything is going better, your mom sounds like a tough lady and you sound like a wonderful daughter! God Bless you all!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mother spent ONE night in rehab, and hated it. We contacted her Dr. And had her discharged to my home. My baby brother has been with her during the day, and I take over when the babies leave. Two therapist and a nurse came to evaluate her and show us how to do certain exercises on her. My son Matt does the therapy with her. Except for her not wanting to eat enough she is doing very well. I gave her a shower today.. That was an experience!! I never thought I'd be doing that growing up! Oh well you do what you have to! It's hard to see your independent mom completely depending on you, but I know that she'll be as good as new! One thing that hasn't changed is her determination!!


You are a good daughter Deb. Your Mom will flourish with the love and support you are showing her. :wub::wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Your a great daughter Deb. It's great that everyone is doing what they can to help out too! I am sure your Mom is very appreciate for what your doing.

Prayers she will feel herself real soon.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Your a great daughter Deb. It's great that everyone is doing what they can to help out too! I am sure your Mom is very appreciate for what your doing.
> 
> Prayers she will feel herself real soon.


I carry around a monitor if I'm out of ear shot. I heard my mother tell my brother that I was "an amazing woman!" I'm not, I'm just a woman who loves her family, and would do whatever I could for them.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh, Deb. I'm just seeing this for the first time, too. I'm so sorry. I can only imaging how scary this has all been for you. You are a wonderful daughter and please know you and you momma and you whole family are in my prayers!!! Hugs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

After almost 2 months of being at my house, Mom and Dad went home today. I wanted them to wait until the week end so that we could go ahead, and stick the fridge, change bedding, set up her meds and just get everything settled! I think Dad was just so ready to go home that he didn't want to wait. Mom cried when she was in the car. I'm nit sure if she didn't feel ready or just kind of in secure. I told her to come back if it doesn't work out. I think that she'll do better at home because honestly I did too much for her. I couldn't help it . If she was having a hard time getting dressed or cutting her meat or whatever I would do it for her. Now she'll have to do more on her own. We never encountered any problems with any of the things that we were told to watch for, and her vitals were always good. I' m praying that she continues to improve (mostly her stamina) every day. She will begin cardio rehab now, so I know that it will help her . Just thought I'd let everyone know and thank everyone for all their prayers, along the way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - bittersweet news, indeed. I know that you'll miss her and worry about her but it probably is time for her to get back to her old life and yes, do more things on her own. It will make her more secure as she ticks off each challenge with a "yes, I can do it" mark. And of course, there's no place like home. :thumbsup: I'm sure both your parents are itching to sleep in their own bed and just relax in their own digs, no matter how comfy you made them. Is there anyone there who can help get in the food etc? Or is there a delivery service in their area who can deliver some of the must haves? My thoughts will be with them and I think rehab will really help your mom gain strength and confidence. :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My brother just recently moved back home, so he is there to help. My Dad is capable of grocery shopping, and doing a little cooking, so I'm sure they will be fine. Mom already has some one who cleans for her, and tons of friends . I'm keeping my fingers crossed and a lot of praying that it all works out!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Keeping you and your Mom in my prayers as she heads down this new pathway. Bless you for being her support system and being there for her and your Dad's recovery from this health crisis. It is so amazing what love and wholism can do for restorative recovery. I herby pin you with your nursing wings....you are an amazing woman Deb!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Deb, I know how difficult it must of been to see your Mom and Dad go back home. You have been a terrific daughter in helping her along in her recovery and being there for her. Prayers that she continues to get stronger and stronger each day. Hugs to you!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Deb I know that its hard letting your mom and dad leave, but I bet they are happy to get back to their routine. Your mom will do great!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are both in my thoughts! Really sorry that this is happening!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug:So sorry to hear this, Deb. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know you will miss her but so glad she's made enough progress to go home!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Deb,

Most important is that your mom keeps up her strength, try some boost vhc to keep her calorie count up. You want to make sure she has something in reserves. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I know you will worry a little so know I will pray a little. :wub:
Your mom has to be a very strong lady---but I know she is vulnerable at this age. I hope she leans on you when she needs to. 
Sending heart-felt good wishes! Thanks for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, glad everyone was around when it happened. Hang in there.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know it's hard to think of your Mom and Dad being on their own and not under your care but good your brother is there as a back-up. You've done a great job of caring for her and getting her to this point where she 'can' go home!! :aktion033:
Will be praying she continues to improve!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sweet Debbie prayers for you 

love you

anna oxoxxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug: It is hard, but you are strong.


----------

